# new downloads, huh



## hg14 (Dec 21, 2009)

so this may or may not get moved or not, but I just checked the downloads and saw that there is some new ones and I just wanted to say that's fucking awesome, thanks for those who put up, when I'm in a small town I plan on printing them out for most libraries don't charge unlike the one here and also of most I've been too.

:applaud:
:worship:


----------

